# Chinese SKS Value??



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Someone is offering to sell me his Chinese SKS. He changed the stock, fitted it with a mediocre scope and comes with a bayonet, 2-30 round magazines and a bipod. It has a few minor scratches, but other than that it's in very good shape. 
$300
$450 with 1200 .308 rounds.

I cannot seem to find anything about it's value. Can anyone give me a ballpark figure? Also, what is it's range of accuracy? I'm lost when it comes to long guns.

Thanks!

Pic 1
Pic 2


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

1200 rds of .308 is great but I'm pretty sure that all SKS' are in 7.62x39mm, not 7.62x51(.308). I know my dad bought his Chinese SKS years ago for about 100 bucks. I have no idea how much the other stuff is worth, the pic won't load with my computer.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm probably wrong about the ammo then. I'm pretty clueless when it comes to long guns..

A couple people can't see the picture from the link, so here goes.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I never ended up buying it but now he's offering it to me again.. I don't think I can pass it up this time.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I just realized that I posted the original almost 2 years to the day :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Same price??


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> Same price??


Yep, same price but it's down to 900rds since then.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I would buy it. Hell, tell him we can work something out if you dont want it.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> I would buy it. Hell, tell him we can work something out if you dont want it.


A lot of my friends were saying the same thing but he doesn't want to sell it to anyone else. He doesn't need to sell it. He's kinda doing it as a favor for me because he knows I want a nice rifle.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well from what I've seen the going price is anywhere from $380 to $450.

Like nukehayes said, unless you have a .308 rifle you won't need the ammo because the SKS is 7.62x39mm as far as I know.


----------

